

SF-Area Startups: Improve Your Product with Data, Starting This Week - gk1
http://www.gkogan.co/blog/google-analytics-san-francisco-bay-area-startups

======
gk1
OP here. There are still a few spots left.

Backstory:

I was baffled by how many startups aren't tracking even basic analytics, or
are only tracking vanity metrics (eg, pageviews) but not things that affect
revenue (eg, conversions). Sound like you?

Then I realized it's not because they're clueless. Quite the opposite! They
_know_ they should be doing this, but don't have the time to set up proper
tracking (learning, doing, and then measuring). So I thought while I'm in the
bay area next week I'll try and help some of these startups by offering to set
up behavior tracking. I'll be in and out, 3 hours tops, and for a fraction of
my usual rate.

Happy to answer any questions here, about the offering or basic GA stuff.

